# How Many Miles Before You NEED A New Bike?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm searching for some justification for buying myself a new bike. Maybe I can justify buying a new one based upon miles I have on my bike? 

My question is: *HOW MANY MILES DO YOU NEED TO HAVE ON A BIKE TO CONSIDER BUYING A NEW BIKE? *

My odometer just turned over 15,000. I take good care of it, have replaced the rear cassette, putting new wheels on it today, regularly maintain it and clean it. The seat is nearly worn out. At what point do you say "ok, it's time to buy a new bike". 

I ride about 140 miles per week.

Thanks!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> I'm searching for some justification for buying myself a new bike. Maybe I can justify buying a new one based upon miles I have on my bike?
> 
> My question is: *HOW MANY MILES DO YOU NEED TO HAVE ON A BIKE TO CONSIDER BUYING A NEW BIKE? *
> 
> ...


I don't think you need a new bike ever. You can always replace parts.

That said I think you have earned a new bike.


----------



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bikemeil,
I have a 2006 LOOK 595 that has over 40K miles. I upgraded the Campy from the 10 speed to the 11 when it first came out. Still the same Campy Hyperon clincher wheels (never a problem, just maintenance), replaced the saddle with a Selle SMP (best move I have ever made). I have 2 other bikes that use as well, and the 595 is still my favorite. So in my book, bikes these days do last a long time and it is a matter of simply saying ...."I want a new bike" versus .... "I need a new bike". Unless there are problems your current one has a lot of miles left in it.
Happy holidays


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

NJBiker72: Will you please call or email my wife and tell her?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Start racing .........That way you can show the wife that you're uber serious about riding and that you need a training/rain bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If you ride about 140 a week that would mean your bike it two years old so thinking you need a new bike based on miles and/or age is just silly given that most frames will outlast the person riding it. Try again.

I'd suggest "I want a new bike" if you want to justify it.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> NJBiker72: Will you please call or email my wife and tell her?


Just spend 80% of your bike budget on the bike. 20% on jewelry. My Tarmac was shortly accompanied by a Dodo bracelet.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Take the odometer off the bike and toss it. Then you can say "it feels wrong to me, I need a new bike." Who can argue with what you feel?


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> NJBiker72: Will you please call or email my wife and tell her?


Dear Mrs. bikerneil, Your husband _needs_ a new bike. Apparently you do not understand the benefits of his constant time away from you while riding. First, of course, is the health factor; his blood pressure is down (no more spending on those pesky blood pressure pills that made him moody), he's lost a few pounds (admit it, he does look better now), and his cholesterol is in check. 
Secondly, it's not like he's throwing money at another woman (women?). Do you realize how much money he'd have to spend to keep a mistress or frequent strip clubs regularly? The price of a new bike is a mere pittance in comparison.
Another point I'd like to make is that by purchasing a new bike your husband will be doing his part to bolster our ailing economy. Why it's downright patriotic to make the purchase (what are you a communist?)!
I could go on and on but you're a smart woman (you married him didn't you?) so I know you get where I'm going with this but it bears repeating; your husband _needs_ a new bike.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

"Need?"

How long before a junkie "needs" a fix?

Addiction is addiction.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Veleron,

That's perfect. I will print it out and leave it on the counter for her when I head out on today's ride. I'm sure she will tell me to head out and buy a new bike tomorrow - after all there are so many benefits for her.......


Thanks!


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

The correct answer is 80 miles. 



bikerneil said:


> I'm searching for some justification for buying myself a new bike. Maybe I can justify buying a new one based upon miles I have on my bike?
> 
> My question is: *HOW MANY MILES DO YOU NEED TO HAVE ON A BIKE TO CONSIDER BUYING A NEW BIKE? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> The correct answer is 80 miles.


Being a devil here but I thought the correct answer was 666km

Oh, and the number of bikes you should own is n+1 as most others here will tell you.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

The answer is actually 42 (Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy)


----------



## Joe mama (Dec 14, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> I'm searching for some justification for buying myself a new bike. Maybe I can justify buying a new one based upon miles I have on my bike?
> 
> My question is: *HOW MANY MILES DO YOU NEED TO HAVE ON A BIKE TO CONSIDER BUYING A NEW BIKE? *
> 
> ...


22 miles


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

veloron said:


> Dear Mrs. bikerneil, Your husband _needs_ a new bike. Apparently you do not understand the benefits of his constant time away from you while riding. First, of course, is the health factor; his blood pressure is down (no more spending on those pesky blood pressure pills that made him moody), he's lost a few pounds (admit it, he does look better now), and his cholesterol is in check.
> Secondly, it's not like he's throwing money at another woman (women?). Do you realize how much money he'd have to spend to keep a mistress or frequent strip clubs regularly? The price of a new bike is a mere pittance in comparison.
> Another point I'd like to make is that by purchasing a new bike your husband will be doing his part to bolster our ailing economy. Why it's downright patriotic to make the purchase (what are you a communist?)!
> I could go on and on but you're a smart woman (you married him didn't you?) so I know you get where I'm going with this but it bears repeating; your husband _needs_ a new bike.


Wow, very convincing!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> My question is: *HOW MANY MILES DO YOU NEED TO HAVE ON A BIKE TO CONSIDER BUYING A NEW BIKE? *


Sorry, I don't understand the question.


----------



## BikeAntny (Oct 16, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Just spend 80% of your bike budget on the bike. 20% on jewelry. My Tarmac was shortly accompanied by a Dodo bracelet.


This is a very effective technique. My new Colnago just cost me a new Coach handbag and a fancy acoustic guitar. Peace in the household??? Priceless.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

No need for a new one until a frame issue or until the petty cash account is stacking up! Or you could always buy a mountain bike and do both...


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

martinrjensen said:


> The answer is actually 42 (Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy)


Win!

I was going to say 20, though sometimes I find one before that, but I like this answer!


----------



## davbooth (Dec 22, 2011)

My vote is however many miles you have on your current bike is the amount of miles needed to consider a new bike.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

davbooth said:


> My vote is however many miles you have on your current bike is the amount of miles needed to consider a new bike.


:thumbsup:

N-1, N being the mileage on your bike.

Nice!


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

When I get a new bike, I am broke. The next bike will be purchased immediately upon saving up enough to afford it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You need as many miles as you feel it's justified to get a new bike. That's somewhere between 1 & 200,000 depending on wear & tear. That said one of my bikes has a little over 60,000 miles on it & unless it's stolen or totaled in a wreck, I'll have it for the remainder of my life.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Santa brought me some new wheels for the bike, and the bike feels like new again. I guess I will hold off on stimulating the economy for a little while.....

Thx to the folks with the thoughtful answers - I agree that one can never have too many bikes.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

"NEED" ? Frame issue. I still ride an '88 all alu occasionally.

Once I get under $.10/mile on the road bike, I start considering new bikes. The neighbor seems to be buying a new ride every year (mostly, ebay frames. Not a bad way to get a lot of different ride experience.) 

But right now, I "need' a cross bike. Don't have one. I got a rigid 26" that is good for town and gravel. But the gravel group forming now is just fast enough where I don't think I'll be able to keep up unless I get crossed. (Benefit of middle age maybe...the wife is more concerned about me 'not riding' more than riding. So a new bike is an easy family decision.)


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been buying a new bike every 12,000 - 15,000 miles. That's about one every five years (I ride multiple bikes so that's not my annual total). The reasons are I've earned it, newer bikes (frame, group, wheels, etc.) are available making them better, and I just like something new. 

Right now there are too many new things that are tempting - Shimano Di2, Shimano 11 speed next year, Specialized Venge, Cervelo S5, Zipp 404's, etc.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

BikeAntny said:


> This is a very effective technique. My new Colnago just cost me a new Coach handbag and a fancy acoustic guitar. Peace in the household??? Priceless.


Peace in the house? With a beginner guitar player? Impossible.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

bikerneil said:


> my question is: *how many miles do you need to have on a bike to consider buying a new bike? *
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


13.5 ...


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

bikerneil said:


> Santa brought me some new wheels for the bike, and the bike feels like new again. I guess I will hold off on stimulating the economy for a little while.....
> 
> Thx to the folks with the thoughtful answers - I agree that one can never have too many bikes.


Very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwskaterboy (Oct 9, 2011)

Bikes can last a LONG time the better question would be how long till I DESERVE a new a bike. Don't worry about how long you've had it or how old it is who cares if oi think you h e worked hard enough that you deserve a new bike then go buy one


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

bikerneil said:


> I'm searching for some justification for buying myself a new bike. Maybe I can justify buying a new one based upon miles I have on my bike?
> 
> My question is: *HOW MANY MILES DO YOU NEED TO HAVE ON A BIKE TO CONSIDER BUYING A NEW BIKE? *


Probably more than you'll ride in a life time. Changing needs (you grow into middle age and would rather have 20 pounds in a pannier than backpack and that'll work better with chain stays longer than 40.5cm) are a better reason. 



> My odometer just turned over 15,000. I take good care of it, have replaced the rear cassette, putting new wheels on it today, regularly maintain it and clean it. The seat is nearly worn out. At what point do you say "ok, it's time to buy a new bike".


A very nice saddle isn't much over $100. A decent bicycle was $2000 in 1996 and $3000-$3500 today. I had my favorite bike built fifteen years ago, the saddle cracked and was squishy, and figured that $120 for the current Selle Italia Turbomatic was a much more economical move than a new bike on which I might want to replace the saddle.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

You got to do this in reverse order. Whenever I want a new toy, I pre-earn it by finding out what my wife is itching for and get it for her ahead of time. Then I spring int on her. Fortunately, I usually need less than she does so she doesn't have a leg to stand on when it is my turn.


----------

